# Toad Suck Daze



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

DH actually made reservations for the FIRST time ever in our RV'ing/TT'ing lives....

What does he book? Toad Suck Daze in Conway, Arkansas....

Looks like I am going to be eating a weekend of fried stuff on a stick the first weekend in May....

OH MY WORD.... Good thing I am going with a good attitude







(Not







)


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

If you have ever been to a toad race....

You might be a *******!









Seriously, it sounds like fun. Just make sure y'all got a good campground to retreat to!

Dan


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We want to see pictures after a trip like this.







Lot's of them.

Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

What kind of name for a campground is that??? If you hear banjo music, drive away...fast


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, hop to it!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I have the T-shirts from "Toad Suck Park" in Conway.
Try the BBQ, it's the best

Have Fun!

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I hate to ask what is on the stick









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, Conway....what memories!

Actually, my sister used to live in Conway. BUT, the only memory I have of that is getting on the wrong interstate to come home. Had to go about 10 miles out of my way to get back to I-30!









Have fun.

BTW, I love fried stuff on a stick!









Mark


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I hate to ask what is on the stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything on a stick...Fried meats - Fried Twinkies - Fried Potatoes - Corn - anything can be put on a stick - my favorite is Strawberries/Banana/Marshmello - Repeat and then dipped in chocolate







It gives the feeling of doing something good for you, but then the chocolate kind of kills it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I hate to ask what is on the stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor, If you have to ask you probably don't want to know!


----------

